# WHAT TIME IS IT, LOL? Daylight Savings Time Question



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Here in Michigan we just turned our clocks back one hour. So I'm -5 GMT right?

What is the time in Canda? Are all the US States moving to DST.

Life is a hoot. :shock:


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Dreamer said:


> Here in Michigan we just turned our clocks back one hour. So I'm -5 GMT right?
> 
> What is the time in Canda? Are all the US States moving to DST.
> 
> Life is a hoot. :shock:


Same here for the forum:

All times are GMT - 5 Hours if you're in eastern standard time. And YES Dreamer we're in the same time zone


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Dreamer said:


> Here in Michigan we just turned our clocks back one hour. So I'm -5 GMT right?
> 
> What is the time in Canda? Are all the US States moving to DST.


Yeah, we still have the same time as you do. We move in sync with Daylight Savings time. However, in Canada we've adopted a bit of a new system which you might not be entirely familiar with. While we have the same am/pm and maintain the same day of the week as you guys down south, we're currently in the year 2012, and starting today all Canadians (except for Quebec because they're so gosh-darn special), by federal edict, must wear red hats so tightly on their heads that they come down over their eyes. This will be enforced only during working hours and is punishible by banishment to the hotly contested Canadian enclave of Hans Island, which is continually hammered by Danish artillery...










s.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

the danish fight?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

DST sucks. :evil:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Sebastian, are you still banging on about that island that the Danish own? Deary me. Come on man, surely you can do better than that. Like, well, I dunno, occupy an entire COUNTRY, or have a commonwealth (not just be a member) !! Did you know that Malawi was never an original member of the commonwealth, but actually APPLIED to be ? That's how wonderful my country is. Everyone loves the Brits ! :lol: Even Muwgabe secretly fantasies about being British.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

LOLOLOLOLOL when you guys start carrying on. I have to test this post, I still think my time is off damnit. Bothers me for some reason. God I'm a pain in my own arse. :roll:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Notre Dame still silent, LOLOLOLOL.
The time worked -- this time. :? 
It's a conspiracy.
But I feel so good that it's earlier.
But what to do? :shock: 
Sigh, my life.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

DREAMER, PUT YOUR TOQUE ON FOR PETES SAKE! ALREADY BUDDY!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Ummm, Rev? Why would you ask Dreamer to put her hat on?

It must be me. I hardly understand a thing anymore.

Dreamer, it is a conspiracy. :shock:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

p.s. Sebastian, you really must get over that island thing. I'm worried for you. How can you pick up and sail into the mystic if you've got that island on your mind?


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

terri* said:


> Ummm, Rev? Why would you ask Dreamer to put her hat on?


TOQUE^^
Danish Artillery, obviously.
The Quebecers are Danish Spies! Frig em buddy!

DOWN BUDDY! DOWN!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Not to make you write in big letters again...

but the only definition I saw in the dictionary was something about a hat.

And big letters or not...

I still don't know what the Sam Hill you're talking about!

But please, leave me in my ignorance. I'm happier here, ya know. :lol:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, damnit, there go the knickers again. :shock:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

terri* said:


> Not to make you write in big letters again...
> 
> but the only definition I saw in the dictionary was something about a hat.
> 
> ...


ROARING, ROFLMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

terri* said:


> Not to make you write in big letters again...
> 
> but the only definition I saw in the dictionary was something about a hat.
> 
> ...


If I remember right, you're on dial up. When you get the chance, watch this. It's very important to know this before dealing with Canadians.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/canadians.wmv (1MB)
Right click > save target as


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I think you have to be Canadian to understand. After all, we're the ones bombarded by anti-Danish propoganda in our schools and in the media day after day after day. One of our local media entertainers, on national television, even went so far as to pick up one of those Danish cookies out of it's package and proceed to torture it for about an hour by taking extremely miniscule little bites out of it bit by bit and then spitting it into a pit of steaming garbage. By the end of the hour, the cookie was nothing more than a puddle of irrelevant crumbs...no more than wisps of dust on the cold Canadian wind.

Down with Danish villainy!!!

Viva Canada!!!

s.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, I Googled toque and came up with hat. On a Halloween note, here is from a website where some dude is blogging about hats, LOL. Here is his prize possession, a Jack-O-Lantern in a freakin' toque.

REV WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?

Signed,
Stupid old American Woman, LOL

You know, I just realized the pumkin is puking, LOLOLOLOL.
OMG :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Dreamer said:


> Well, damnit, there go the knickers again. :shock:


Dreamer, between you wetting your knickers and the incessant ejactulation of items out of Mr. Mole's mouth, one would think DPers have an incontinence problem as well! :wink:

s.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, THAT was a rather amusing commercial, Rev! LOLOLOL. Your pet Beaver... I assume there's a double entendre there.

I do recall that the Danes are fighting you Canadians for an ice floe sp? or something, waaaaay up there? Like near the Arctic or something?

I still don't understand what I'm supposed to do with my toque or why. :shock:

Oh time for bed, I'm exhausted from laughing, LOLOLOL.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh HELL YEAH !! UP WITH CANADA!!

I Love the Canadians.

I saw the commercial, Rev. I saw the slight. I saw the large hamster/chipmunk thing...But I didn't see no damn hat! :lol:

Here's to Canada.

I can eat a whole tin of those Danish cookies, Sebastian. Does that make me bad? 

Dreamer, thanks for "getting" me. 
Stupid Old American Women Unite!!


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

terri* said:


> I can eat a whole tin of those Danish cookies, Sebastian. Does that make me bad?


Yes. Yes, it does.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

jesus dreamer wins the laughing award for dpselfhelp.com


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Dreamer, Terri*, I can confidently say that you have both have gone completely la-la. I really wish I knew what you two were barking on about.



> It must be me. I hardly understand a thing anymore.


 :lol:

Saying that, I'm confused myself. What with Sebastian and his ravings about the Danish, and Dreamer making confusing statements about a puking pumpkin (sweetheart - if you think tongues are that big, then we're DEFINATELY not getting married!), and poor old Terri* cackling on about how confused she is about everything. Oh, and hats. Someone mentioned something about hats in there as well. Congratulations everyone. Absolute and total madness.

:shock:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes, 'tis a sad thing to go mad.

Not too bad when you don't know it though. lol.

Sebastian, since this island thing seems to be so important to you, I will stand in solidarity and sware off buying all danish cookies. Now, if someone should happen to give me a tin at Christmas, well, you know it would be so very rude to refuse. :wink:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, I'm sure it all makes perfect sense to you lot, but think about me! I have to sit here and read of it and try to figure it all out. Hats? Danish military? Time zones? Cookies? All in one sentence. :shock:


----------

